# Where do I find my referral code?



## SandraFoxx (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello! I cannot seem to find my referral code to give to new riders wanting to try uber out and get the "up to a $20.00 first ride free." I want to get the credit. I also have seen other drivers with their own business cards with the code on there. Any help would be appreciated! I'm very new to Uber. 
-Sandra Foxx
Palm Beach Gardens, FL


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

You can use mine. I'll send you the money Uber sends me.

Go to the Uber Partner webpage. https://partners.uber.com/referrals/


----------

